# Aeropress Filter Preferences



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've been experimenting recently with different Aeropress filter combinations and wondered what others used.

I didn't realise until recently there was such a big difference between paper and metal filters and currently I prefer the metal filter for a cleaner taste (albeit less clean cup!)

Do you have a particular combination, multiple filters, filter sandwich?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've tried a couple of metal filters - couldn't detect any taste difference.

In the end I went back to paper as the metal disks was just another thing I had to clean and then dry in the office.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried fine Able disc with paper either side, but couldn't really tell much difference between that & Able disc with paper filter on top. You still seem to get a fair bit of particulate through with just paper as the cap often has little gaps around the edge allowing stuff to pass around the paper.

Only use the metal filter when in the mood though, otherwise it's another step in the clean up process.


----------

